

Ask HN: If not mongo then what? - octix

Hi,<p>What other open source product can offer following?<p>- document oriented - makes easier to abstract it as a relation when needed(yes, I know no joins... buy a helmet)<p>- dynamic fields - a more agile pace of development (good bye database migrations, patches)<p>- indexed arrays - &quot;tags&quot; and &quot;attributes&quot; functionality<p>- geospacing<p>- store binary files (GridFS) - replicate, backup easier 
binary files<p>- aggregation framework - analytics<p>- simple and eazy replication - easier to scale ???<p>- ttl - handy for caching<p>Just saying...
======
tobylane
My understanding is that the scale goes from Postgres (edgy but worth it) to
MariaDB (I didn't pay attention while you listed your requirements, here's
something that'll suit you), to MSSQL (let me stop you, I heard you need
support). Everything else is built on top of the database. This scale doesn't
fit all the technologies, so it doesn't need to fit every use.

------
davidy123
ElasticSearch does all the above, has excellent support and a lot of momentum.
I find it a joy to work with. Only issue may be that commits take a few
moments. Solr is its sibling and has soft commits.

------
davismwfl
So just a point I made awhile ago. Not saying which is best:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6794327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6794327)

